
VPN Websites Track Their Visitors - Pusha_Drugz
https://vpnpro.com/blog/vpn-provider-websites-tracking-their-visitors-online/
======
MasonBario
I’d go with AirVPN probably now.... since it's in the list

~~~
klingonopera
I've heard from fellow HN'ers that AirVPN is run by actual hacktivists, and
their mission page seems to reflect that.

Not having trackers and the awareness that goes with that adds credit to the
assumption.

EDIT: What's this, almost all comments here so far are from fresh accounts
created 48 days ago?

[https://airvpn.org/mission/](https://airvpn.org/mission/)

------
Sparklestaff
PIA? Astrill?

------
WinterDale
am i surprised? no. trust no one.

------
YellowBug
Pick one of these that have no trackers, according to article:

12VPN

AirVPN

ConfirmedVPN

CryptoStorm

Disconnect VPN

DotVPN

Mullvad

ProtonVPN

Psiphon

Thunder VPN

VIP72 VPN

VPN.ac

Zorro VPN

~~~
WinterDale
80% of these providers are unknown to me

------
JollyKennedy
loool how unexpected

------
malvina345
jesus christ

